# Sistema Update: Version 1.1.3



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2010)

*SISTEMA wurde aktualisiert: Neue Version 1.1.3 mit netzwerkfähigen Bibliotheken – Finnische und italienische Sprachversion – SISTEMA Kochbuch 2
* 
die wichtigste Neuerung: Bibliotheken können jetzt von einem zentralen Datenbankserver in Ihrem Unternehmen verwaltet und dann von mehreren SISTEMA-Anwendern gleichzeitig genutzt werden. Das neue SISTEMA Kochbuch 2 beschreibt die Installation dieses Servers und die Bedienung in SISTEMA:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/sistema_kochbuch2_de.pdf 

SISTEMA enthält jetzt auch eine finnische und eine italienische Programmoberfläche. Sie wurden von Sundcon Oy, Finnland bzw. vom Istituto Superiore per la Prevenzione e la Sicurezza del Lavoro (ISPESL), Italien übersetzt. Das Installationsprogramm kann nun in allen verfügbaren Sprachen ausgeführt werden.

Sie können Ihr SISTEMA mit dem Menubefehl "Hilfe - Versionsüberprüfung / Registrierung" online aktualisieren oder auf unsere Downloadseite gehen:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/index.jsp
Wichtig: Projekte und Bibliotheken bleiben kompatibel zu den bisherigen Versionen 1.1.x.

Die Internetseiten rund um SISTEMA sind erweitert worden. Die neue Reihe der SISTEMA-Kochbücher wird auf einer eigenen Internetseite präsentiert, die in SISTEMA aus dem Hilfemenü aufgerufen werden kann:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/index.jsp
 
Das Angebot an SISTEMA Bibliotheken wächst kontinuierlich. Die meisten Hersteller haben einen Downloadlink für die Übersichtsseite zur Verfügung gestellt. Sie kann aus dem Hilfemenü in dem SISTEMA-Bibliotheksfenster aufgerufen werden:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/bibliotheken/index.jsp


----------



## jora (22 November 2010)

Kam frisch von der BG:




> SISTEMA-Newsletter 04 - 2010
> 
> SISTEMA Version 1.1.3 enthält einen Fehler
> 
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2010)

*Links:*

*SISTEMA-Newsletter 04 - 2010
*
*SISTEMA Version 1.1.3 enthält einen Fehler *

*SISTEMA version 1.1.3 has an error
*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

die neue Version 1.1.3 kann beim Abspeichern von Projekten leider einen Fehler erzeugen und die Projektdateien zerstören. Bis eine neue Version 1.1.4 erscheint, nutzen Sie bitte die ältere Version 1.1.2, die Sie hier herunterladen können:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/versionen/index.jsp 


_Dear Sirs, Dear Madams,

we are sorry to inform you, that the new version 1.1.3 has an error which can destroy project files when saving them. Please use the older version 1.1.2 again, until a new version 1.1.4 is available. Older Versions can be downloaded here:
__http://www.dguv.de/ifa/en/pra/softwa/sistema/versions/index.jsp_


----------

